# Switch quand on est créatif



## 皮鲁P (6 Mai 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Le dilemme est difficile en ces temps-ci. Jamais l'iPad n'a été une machine aussi performante qu'un ordinateur, tout en proposant une mobilité et practicalité exceptionnelle, et j’ose espérer que quelqu’un ici pourra m’éclairer.

Qu’il s’agisse de travail ou bien de loisirs, je me rend compte qu’un iPad Pro pourrait répondre à tous mes besoins actuels, mais il me semble que son talon d’Achille quand il s’agit de proposer une interface utilisateur puissante et pratique puisse bien faire peser la balance à son désavantage.

Je dispose d’un MacBook Pro Retina 15” de 2015 qui me sert de machine principale pour tout, un iPhone 8 Plus qui agit comme une extension de ma main tant il est utile pour le pays ou j’habite. Et je songe à faire évoluer mon espace de travail par un iPad Pro 12,9” avec stylet et clavier pour ne plus avoir à utiliser mon ordinateur.

Actuellement, je peux résumer ma méthode de travail à travers trois groupes d’application qui me sont essentiels:

*Communication*
Chrome / Mail / Calendar / WeChat / Dictionnary / ExpressVPN

*Création*
Text Edit / Photoshop / Illustrator / InDesign / Final Cut Pro X / 
Lightroom / Keynote / Pages / Number

*Gestion*
Finder / Font Explorer Pro / Aperçu / VLC / HandBrake

Pour la partie *communication*, l’iPad a su emprunter à l’iPhone et il n’y a pas de soucis pour trier ses messages, aller sur le web, communiquer. Là il s’agit d’un sans faute.

Pour les applications *créatives*, je note qu’Adobe est encore aux abonnés absents quand il s’agit de proposer une Creative Suite pertinente sur iPad, ce qui ne me laisse aucun choix que de devoir partir voir la concurrence. Ainsi je vais sans doute me retrouver à apprendre une nouvelle interface. C’est un petit détail mais ce n’est pas un grand mal en soi, les techniques pour créer restent les mêmes pour tout le monde.

Pour la *gestion* générale des fichiers, Finder sur MacOS est surpuissant, il n’y a pas d’autre mots. Ça a l’air évident dit comme ça, mais la gestion des fenêtres, raccourcis clavier ou bien encore la recherche Spotlight en font un système d’exploitation rapide et fiable qu’iOS n’a pas les capacités pour parvenir à un tel niveau.

Je laisse mon message délibérément succinct afin de ne pas endormir tout le monde, mais si certains d'entre vous qui rentrent dans la même catégorie de travail que la mienne ont un retour à me faire partager et ont eu le ‘courage’ de faire le saut pour passer à l’iPad ce serait avec grand plaisir que je vous écouterais sagement. 

Merci par avance pour votre retour.


----------



## Bartolomeo (6 Mai 2019)

A ta place ... je me prends un MacBook Pro 13' sans hésitations.


----------



## Chris K (6 Mai 2019)

Salut,

Je suis photographe et fais mes traitements photos sur iPad Pro uniquement.
J’étais auparavant équipé d’un MacBook Pro 15 (2015) survitaminé et d’un écran externe Nec de 27 pouces.

Mon MacBook est mort (batterie gonflée). Mais j’avais déjà migré sur iPad. J’utilise donc Lightroom mobile (qui se bonifie de plus en plus, j’ai tous mes « presets » dedans) + Affinity pour ce qui concerne la photo. Il me reste un Mac Mini qui me sert de serveur uniquement (qui va être remplacé par un NAS).

Je n’ai jamais cherché à reproduire sur l’iPad ce que m’offrait OS X. Le Finder ? mouais, je m’en passe très bien (ah et le clavier physique je m’en passe très bien aussi soit dit en passant).

Mon iPad ne me sert pas qu’à cela. Je l’utilise aussi pour y pondre du texte au kilomètre (Pages), échanger avec les clients (logiciel de suivi clients depuis mon iPad), faire de la facturation, visionner des vidéos, du dessin, préparer mes shoot... le week-end dernier me suis même configuré un serveur unix distant en mode terminal (petit kiff que de piloter un Linux depuis son iPad), etc. etc.

Passer réellement sur iPad demande assurément un apprentissage et un bouleversement de certaines habitudes (typiquement le truc que le cerveau déteste), mais bon... la créativité passe par cela aussi.

Je ne dis pas que l’iPad (Pro) est ta solution ou même la solution universelle. Il l’est _pour moi. _Je ne te dirai donc pas de choisir cette solution plutôt qu’une autre : cela reste un outil et toi seul peut choisir l’outil (ou les outils) adapté(s) à tes usages (tout pareil que lorsque je choisis un appareil photo ; je ne vais pas forcément prendre la dernière bébête qui sait tout faire, mais l’appareil le mieux adapté à ma main et à mon œil).


----------



## 皮鲁P (7 Mai 2019)

Merci @chris pour ton retour, 
Est-ce que tu pourrais m'en dire plus pour tout ce qui en est de la gestion des fichiers? De mon expérience sur iPad, je me retrouve à devoir passer par 'Photos' dès qu'il s'agit de devoir enregistrer des images, qu'elles soient prises sur le web pour un moodboard. Ce qui me retiens le plus de passer sur iPad c'est ce jonglage incessant et parfois complexe entre applications pour obtenir un résultat. Est-ce que tu as réussi à centraliser au mieux ton workflow à travers quelques apps ou bien te faut-il quand même devoir passer par de multiples commandes afin d'obtenir ce que tu souhaites? Si ma question est trop vague, n'hésite pas à me le communiquer et j'essayerais de donner un exemple plus concis.


----------



## Chris K (7 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,

À ce jour tu n’as effectivement pas d’autres choix que d’importer tes photos dans l’application Photos (peut-être que cela évoluera avec iOS 13, mais c’est pure spéculation).
Cela me va dans le sens où depuis l’appli Photo je fais un premier tri : je supprime toutes celles qui ne me vont vraiment pas.

J’exporte les photos restantes (au choix sur iCloud ou sur un disque externe branché sur mon Mac Mini) tout en renommant automatiquement ces photos selon mon habitude (via un Raccourcis de mon cru). Le disque externe est sauvegardé automatiquement (c’est le Mac Mini qui s’en charge).
Quand je sais que j’ai bien plusieurs copies de mes photos, je les supprime de l’appli Photos.

Les photos renommées sont intégrées à Lightroom qui est mon point d’entrée unique pour toute manip dessus (même si modif via Affinity).
Je copie les photos modifiées sur le disque de mon Mac Mini (archivage et sauvegarde).

J’ai un compte iCloud de 2 To, un compte Creative Cloud de 1 To. Des applis comme File Explorer ou Documents peuvent être indispensables pour accéder à un disque en réseau.


----------

